# Sublimation flock



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Is this stuff any good for doing soccer style badges on kits. 

Does it last with constant washes etc

Any info appreciated.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Full disclosure, I work for a company that sells this stuff, but my daughter played club soccer, and her soccer uniforms had the club badge made from it. She had the uniforms for 3 years, and there was never a sign of any corners coming up at all.


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Nice one... How does the print look on this stuff.. 
Does it come out sharp.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use sublaflock from johnson plastics the print is great and it will out last the shirt. good luck uncletee


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Definitely going to try it out then. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

uncletee said:


> we use sublaflock from johnson plastics the print is great and it will out last the shirt. good luck uncletee


 What do you use to cut it with?


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I use Sublipatch from Coastal which I guess is pretty much the same stuff. I use it on hats & usually cut it on my Silhouette.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

uncletee said:


> we use sublaflock from johnson plastics the print is great and it will out last the shirt. good luck uncletee


I cant see this on their website. Johnsons need to make their site more user friendly, It's put me off spending my hard earned on there before!!!


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

iainlondon said:


> I use Sublipatch from Coastal which I guess is pretty much the same stuff. I use it on hats & usually cut it on my Silhouette.


Does the Silhouette read the registration marks or do you cut the Sublipatch before sublimation?


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

tippy said:


> Does the Silhouette read the registration marks or do you cut the Sublipatch before sublimation?


Yes the Silhouette works fine but for simple shapes it's as quick to use a sharp pair of scissors or a steel rule and a craft knife


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Subli-Patch - Sublimation Flock Material - 11" x 17" (10/pack)
I wonder if this will work also.
http://heattransfervinyl4u.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=44_14_28&product_id=31


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Johnson Plastics is continually making improvements that make it easier to shop our site.
We appreciate the feedback and we are working to improve your online experience.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

jpkevin said:


> Johnson Plastics is continually making improvements that make it easier to shop our site.
> We appreciate the feedback and we are working to improve your online experience.


Yes I tapped in Sublaflock on the search box a couple of times to no avail, very frustrating.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, the name is Subliflock. That is why it didn't show up. I didn't catch that at first.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

jpkevin said:


> Sorry, the name is Subliflock. That is why it didn't show up. I didn't catch that at first.


Ok apologies OP said Sublaflock. Still a hard site to navigate though not particularly user friendly


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Understand.....we are working on that.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

jpkevin said:


> Understand.....we are working on that.


Good stuff


----------



## izyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Please tell us that subliflock is really a flcok transfer.


----------



## Moohar (Jan 7, 2016)

Am looking to try out subli flock and subli cloth. Johnson charge horrendous shipping $60 to get a few sheets to the UK. Does anyone know where I can get hold of a couple of sheets of each in UK to sample with before making larger investment?
Thanks all.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I can check to see of there is an economical way to send you some sample pieces to try. Can you email me your shipping info so that I can check into it?

[email protected]


----------



## Moohar (Jan 7, 2016)

jpkevin said:


> I can check to see of there is an economical way to send you some sample pieces to try. Can you email me your shipping info so that I can check into it?
> 
> [email protected]


Kevin, that would be real kind of you.
Have mailed you.
Much appreciated 
Thx


----------

